# New ATI Logo



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 4, 2006)

According to Hexus, ATI (AMD) has unveiled a new, slightly softer logo for its Radeon family. As you can see, it is very similar to their old logo but with more curved edges and a slightly modified layout. I'm not certain it's genuine because I can't actually find any trace of it on ATI's website but if it's real that could suggest that the ATI brand name is here to stay, at least for the time being. The new logo is on the right.

*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## randomperson21 (Dec 4, 2006)

i like it. it feels.... shinier? i dunno. it just looks better.


----------



## aximbigfan (Dec 4, 2006)

i dont think so, it looks crappy. i like the old one better,..


chris


----------



## overcast (Dec 4, 2006)

Change is good. The first one looks like someone using a cheesy photoshop bevel. The second one is simplistic and professional.


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 4, 2006)

it looks like shit .. i can make something better in photoshop in half an hour .. it needs a dark border

i bet some graphics designer dood from a really reputable marketing company got a ton of money for it


----------



## Sasqui (Dec 4, 2006)

W1zzard said:


> it looks like shit .. i can make something better in photoshop in half an hour .. it needs a dark border
> 
> i bet some graphics designer dood from a really reputable marketing company got a ton of money for it



LOL... probably countless hours in a boardroom too.  and this has to be said - *THANK GOD IT'S NOT GREEN!*


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 4, 2006)

I personally think it does improve on the old one, a little more interesting, but like W1zz says it's nothing too special (only he gets straight to the point!).


----------



## EviLZeD (Dec 4, 2006)

it fine imo but yea you can make that in photoshop in like 10 minutes the original was also good


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 4, 2006)

I don't like it, it has no stile to it at all. For now its just a rumor, I'm still thinking everything will go to AMD soon.


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Dec 4, 2006)

Yeah, not much of a skill strain.  We had some better designs than that when we had the ATITool logo contest.


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 4, 2006)

AND THE RUNNER UP WAS







lol 

if that was a contest for 3-5 year olds to compete in designing, then i would say they did a good job on what may be the new logo.....but like Wizzard said some dude got alot of $$$$ for letting his kid design it..tho i do like the slight reflection of light on it, i think it lacks a powerful look....lol...


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 4, 2006)

ATIonion said:


> if that was a contest for 3-5 year olds to compete in designing, then i would say they did a good job on what may be the new logo.....but like Wizzard said some dude got alot of $$$$ for letting his kid design it..tho i do like the slight reflection of light on it, i think it lacks a powerful look....lol...



Where'd you find my entry... ATI haven't given me my runner up prize yet


----------



## DaMulta (Dec 4, 2006)

Graphics and Media Processors, formerly ATI 

This is at the AMD/ATi website look at the left bar http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104,00.html


----------



## ATIonion (Dec 4, 2006)

DaMulta said:


> Graphics and Media Processors, formerly ATI
> 
> This is at the AMD/ATi website look at the left bar http://www.amd.com/us-en/Corporate/VirtualPressRoom/0,,51_104,00.html



says it all there.......kind of a shame really...lets hope AMD doesn't call their new cards GMP...reminds me of the word GIMP....




Jimmy 2004 said:


> Where'd you find my entry... ATI haven't given me my runner up prize yet




i thought Corky from Life Goes ON made that logo...lol....

someone will remember Life Goes On and lol at that...


----------



## overcast (Dec 4, 2006)

Thermopylae_480 said:


> We had some better designs than that when we had the ATITool logo contest.


Now THAT is laughable.


----------



## Namslas90 (Dec 4, 2006)

That looks loke one of those stickers found on the front af an HP.


----------



## Dippyskoodlez (Dec 4, 2006)

$5 says its because of dell.

Dell ships most of their AMD laptops with Ati chipsets...

and those stickers are a lot cheaper to produce.


----------



## PVTCaboose1337 (Dec 4, 2006)

Old one ftw.  New one is what nvidia would do


----------



## Protius (Dec 4, 2006)

yay i have a new avatar, not really digin it though


----------



## Jimmy 2004 (Dec 4, 2006)

Protius said:


> yay i have a new avatar, not really digin it though



Well, as soon as I see it as an avatar it does make me realise it just lacks that proffesional looks to it... sort of too shiny/ plastic looking. No offence aimed at you Protius  

Guess we'll have to see if AMD really do change the logo to this or whether someone did just photoshop for a rumour.


----------



## tkpenalty (Dec 5, 2006)

New logo makes ATI/AMD products look powerful!!!


----------



## Chewy (Dec 5, 2006)

I dont care for the "grafics" part of it they should add amd in the corner by that... "Amd" Graphics 

 its a good idea no? damm, I should become a damm graphics designer.


----------

